

Play framework 2.0 released - mrspeaker
http://blog.typesafe.com/introducing-play-20

======
sdoowpilihp
I have been waiting for this update for a while. Has anyone gone through the
process of updating from 1.2.x to 2.0 yet? Was the process painful? Did you
run into any "gotchas"?

